# 8 Month Old Deaf Baby's Reaction To Cochlear Implant



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*:thumbup::thumbup:8 Month Old Deaf Baby's Reaction To Cochlear Implant Being Activated :thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that is very cool. actually got teary on that one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

That was beautiful. I have a son who is hearing impaired. I'll never forget the first morning he got up and walked into the living with a hearing aid in. He was five. He told me, "Guess what, Mom? You can hear your feet on the carpet and the birds outside are singing!" He was so excited by sounds he had never heard before.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Deb said:


> That was beautiful. I have a son who is hearing impaired. I'll never forget the first morning he got up and walked into the living with a hearing aid in. He was five. He told me, "Guess what, Mom? You can hear your feet on the carpet and the birds outside are singing!" He was so excited by sounds he had never heard before.


That's amazing! :thumbup:
What we take for granted.....


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I got my Cochlear Implant in March. So far its been awesome for me. I've had 25 years of hearing aid use and wanted to try something different and see if it would work better for me. Sure enough, it does. 

-E


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

TitonsDad said:


> I got my Cochlear Implant in March. So far its been awesome for me. I've had 25 years of hearing aid use and wanted to try something different and see if it would work better for me. Sure enough, it does.
> 
> -E


That's Great! 
Technology has come a long way...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That was so cool what an awesome moment to be able to share


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Awwwww!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. I did too (teary eyed)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That is a beautiful video.. It melts my heart!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

This is so sweet...it should have a warning "Must have tissues ready and at hand before watching". 

What an incredible moment.


----------

